# Dutch's Wicked beans!!! w/Qview



## rp ribking (Jun 20, 2011)

Smoked 2 batches of Dutch's beans over hickory for 2.5 hours or a catering job. These is an awesome recipe. Thanks for lookin".


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mmmm, looks tasty.  Keep thinkin i need to try that one of these days!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 20, 2011)

Dee-licious!! Thanks for the reminder - gotta do some of these again real soon! Cheers!


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2011)

There's not a better side dish!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking good Mr Smith!!!

Maybe a little more bacon....hahahahahahahaha

  Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks great! Those beans seem to go with everything!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 22, 2011)

Great Looking Beans...


----------



## cwalk (Jun 22, 2011)

whts the recipe?


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 23, 2011)

Cwalk said:


> whts the recipe?




The recipe is in the WIKI section.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks yummy Al is right it gos with every thing . can it go with my super tomorrow?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 23, 2011)

Cwalk said:


> whts the recipe?




Hear is the original post

Dutch's Wicked Beans


----------

